# Cavapoo breeders



## Lara Reyes cole (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi, we are looking for getting a cavapoo around August time this year. Dos anyone know of any breeders. Based in West Sussex but willing to travel


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, as I am sure you know a Cavapoo is not a breed but a cross, which means it can be very hard to find an ethical breeder of one. Most people who breed them do so because they are "on trend" right now and thus makes them more money.

Cavaliers in particular unless very carefully bred are prone to a host of serious health problems, including heart problems and syringomyelia. These need testing for prior to breeding, and I'd hazard a guess that 99% of people crossing Cavaliers to Poodles aren't doing this. The result can be serious heartbreak down the line if you end up with a dog with major health problems.

I am presuming you love purebred Poodles and Cavaliers as you want a cross of them, so why not look into ethical breeders of either of those breeds?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@labradrk is right. It used to be believed that crossbreeds had the best of both breeds and health problems were 'bred out' but in fact you could well get a puppy who has inherited health defects from both parents. So crossing, for example, a cavalier with a poodle, you could get a puppy who has heart problems from the cavalier side and hip dysplasia from the poodle side. Both sides could have eye problems. Marylin Munro allegedly once suggested to Albert Einstein that if they had babies they would be amazing with her beauty and his brains. Einstein allegedly replied how awful it would be if it were the other way round. You get the picture! Good breeders do tests on their breeding dogs (proper tests, not just checks to say the dog is capable of siring/carrying a litter) to breed out these conditions. Unfortunately with the popularity of these crosses there are many puppy farmers who are more interested in exploiting buyers than the long term health of the puppies they are selling; and pet owners who think it would be lovely to have mini versions of their own pets but lack the understanding of responsible breeding.

There are some responsible breeders of crossbreeds and that is a good thing. But they are very few and you may have to search extensively to find one.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

This thread might help you
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/reputable-uk-cavapoo-breeders.358544/


----------

